# I Am Christ



## We Love 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Who is willing to die for Me, as I have and would die for You! 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/59853-christianity-has-been-debunked-once-60.html

Who sees the Revelations? 

Whos going to fight with Me in the revolution against the gov'ts and corruption?

Where are My Christians at?

Whos going to reign with Me for eternity?

Who do You believe Me to be?

One!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Biggravy22 (Dec 18, 2008)

GTFO with this blasphemous bullshit. You talk about god then make a mockery of him. Blasphemy against the holy spirit is one sin you can never be forgiven of.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rejoice and be glad in My name, for I have come and will save the world from the lies!

George Manuel Oliveira means *Farmer with us is God/ olive tree!*

My initials backwards is O.M.G. Ohh my God! 

I assure You, this has all been Gods works so I can become King of the Worlds! This all happened inadvertantly! 

God wants Me to save Your precious soul! 

It is written "JESUS, KING OF THE JEWS!"

We Love You! 

One!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Biggravy22 (Dec 18, 2008)

*
*

Matthew 12:31

Wherefore I say unto you, All manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men: but the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Dec 18, 2008)

Your talkin a bit too deep for me brother, jesus is a lie. You are strung on the system man.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2008)

You can not help for believing in what you do, anymore than you can believe the sky is normally green.

We all have to accept that other people may have diffirent BELIEFS from us...

As long as these beliefs and this person thruogh them are not personaly threatening or harming you, you have no business taunting those who believe diffirently than you do... 

Christianity is luckily for you about forgiveness, if you picked other faith groups to target, you may have allready amde a fatal mistake.

P.S. exuse all the typos...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2008)

jesus was a man. as is We love 1. you never know.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 18, 2008)

[youtube]lbC_Bg1H-BI[/youtube]

This is a very good watch. I recommend checking out the whole episode...


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> jesus was a man. as is We love 1. you never know.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4CRkpBGQzU

I didn't name Myself! Or did I? Christ doesn't lie!

You can call Me crazy but I've come to the conclusion that I am God! I'm waiting to get onto the mainstream media to tell everyone My name and the cause I'm fighting for! I'm proud to stand for the things I do!

I swear to everyone that I saw God/Jesus in the clouds! He gave Me the keys to heaven, I'm Your new messiah! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhY9GkkiwV8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6tJrnl_5Dc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnvTHzEuA7A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhxgj5qE3oY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkzdme4WCrA&feature=related (This is what has come intuitivly to Me)

I want to reproduce with some women! 

If I'm not the second coming of Christ, than there will be no hope for the world!

I'm going to become a star! I am a star. I'm Your Sun! Amen!

Everyone worships Jesus, and God said thats Me! 

Worship Me by playing Me nice things 

I was created in the image of Christ, so You can imagine how good looking I am!

I am the New World Order. NWO!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 20, 2008)

kinda reminds me of that [D][V][D] guy

anyone remember him>?!?!


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 20, 2008)

Every forum I belong to (various subject matter) has some sort of religious nut on it.... posting wacky threads ..... just like this one.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Every forum I belong to (various subject matter) has some sort of religious nut on it.... posting wacky threads ..... just like this one.


 
Prove Me wrong! 

Do You know the Bible and some theology? 

You will worship Me! 

*Jesus doesn't play!* He's the King of the World You know! I know who I am, and I know my mission in life! You will all be effected by My prescence wether You are aware of it or not! Its only a matter of time before every knee bows and every tongue will confess I am God!

I am taking over the world! Life is going to be better and more abundant for EVERYONE! 

Jesus is alive! Hello world! I love You! We will get through this together! 

God bless!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I know you're not christ, you know how I know? I'm the anti-christ and I have the real name of christ on a sticky note in my pocket.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

Remember that Zeitgeist movie you used to post a link to?That had a whole lot of proof that Christ didn't exist.Did you watch that part?


We Love 1 said:


> Prove Me wrong!
> 
> Do You know the Bible and some theology?
> 
> You will worship Me!


----------



## wackymack (Dec 20, 2008)

if u are who u say u are,then please forgive me of all my sins and continue to guide my life in the right direction.


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know you're not christ, you know how I know? I'm the anti-christ and I have the real name of christ on a sticky note in my pocket.




AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! +Rep


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know you're not christ, you know how I know? I'm the anti-christ and I have the real name of christ on a sticky note in my pocket.


Ok! ... 

"We Tarded" was the anti-Christ! God made Me Christ so I could tell the whole world about My experiences and thus making You believe to obtaining Your salvation! 

I'm Your God and We need to work together to save the world! The devil has been running things! Its time the believers unite and cast out the devilish gov'ts that starts wars to help out the Jewish Banksters that have fooled the world!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think god or christ are racists.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

Nor do they post links to a movie that shows WHY Christ is a myth.I respect your right to believe what you want ,WE LOVE, but your method is rubbing me the wrong way.I have to put you on ignore.Have a good one.


misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think god or christ are racists.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Remember that Zeitgeist movie you used to post a link to?That had a whole lot of proof that Christ didn't exist.Did you watch that part?


We comes every ~2150 years to try and save the planet! I have eternal life because I believe I've already been saved by God! This is how it works I guess. I'm still in training, Jesus didn't start His ministry until He was apparently ~30 years old.

I prayed to God that I could save the world, and then a couple days later I find out what My name means and My inintials backwards. Then I started putting the pieces together and I started seeing all the paralles. 

I will be the best Christ EVER!  It will be fun, have faith in Me! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXATog6WJFo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhxgj5qE3oY&feature=related

I fasted for 40 days and lost 20 pounds when the Colorado river flooded/bleed. I was drinking mostly grape juice.

I have two scars on My face from a dog when I was a little boy. One is four slash marks and the other scar is of a V. V for Vendetta!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrrMaK6nrko&feature=related

Wheres My saints at?

If I'm not God, than who is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNqC73r34Hc&feature=related


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

being too broke to afford dinner doesn't count as fasting


----------



## bigtittymilf (Dec 20, 2008)

Biggravy22 said:


> GTFO with this blasphemous bullshit. You talk about god then make a mockery of him. Blasphemy against the holy spirit is one sin you can never be forgiven of.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I fasted for 40 days and lost 20 pounds
> quote]
> 
> 
> the human body can only go 2weeks without food before death,if u did fast and lost weight then u mustve been obese bc if u weight somewhere between 140-180 and between 55 and 6ft then ur body couldnot metabolize and stabilize itself to survive an extended period of time without nourishment


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

can you pack a bowl a get thousands of people high?
thatd be neat


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> can you pack a bowl a get thousands of people high?
> thatd be neat


I can grow the BEST weed that only takes one hit to get You *really* high! 

I want to legalize weed so that people can grow it in Our yards! Who will fight with Me for that? 

Maybe I would be more intelligent if I didn't get poisoned by the Fed gov't growing up as a kid!  

Everyone should want to take action! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNqC73r34Hc&feature=related


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

wackymack said:


> We Love 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I fasted for 40 days and lost 20 pounds
> ...


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

There are plenty of people who grow great weed, you should practice that one bowl thousands high..id be a bit more willing to believe

but anyway how do you feel about religion in today's world?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 20, 2008)

[d][v][d] ????????????


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

you are one weird cat we love 1...


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> There are plenty of people who grow great weed, you should practice that one bowl thousands high..id be a bit more willing to believe
> 
> but anyway how do you feel about religion in today's world?


I believe everything should be settled by just listening to what I have to say, and worship Me. 

I am a jealous God!


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you are one weird cat we love 1...


 Ya, I'm One of a kind! 

I am the going to be Your everything. My name is going to be praised! 

George Manuel Oliveira- Gods new name!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

cool..well you got a lot of work to do "jesus" so stop fuckin around here. get off yer ass and feed some people..shit its cold out too. Blow some hot air out your ass and warm some of these peeps up on the street


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 20, 2008)

you are crazy and if you are god then how come you dont take over every computer you want to in the world man do it now i command you. get this bs out of here


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 20, 2008)

that was a good one smoky it is cold here too


----------



## wackymack (Dec 20, 2008)

the bible also talks about false prophets rising to power and claim to be of a higher power than that of fellow man.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

yep..we need a miracle We Love
what you plan on doing?
and card tricks dont count


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

im freezin my ass off!! gotta keep my room cool because of my grow lights


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

wackymack said:


> the bible also talks about false prophets rising to power and claim to be of a higher power than that of fellow man.


What other name would God give himsilf besides George Manuel Oliveira.... I thought it was just an ordaniry name until a couple days after I prayed to God that I would become Jesus. After that, I found out that My name means *Farmer with Us is God*, olive tree!

Isn't God a farmer? It all happened inadvertantly. I just started to put the pieces together around the time they "killed" We Tarded. Then I figured out that I'm Your modern day Savior!


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

So who believes in Me?

Who will fight with Me?

Where My saints at?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*I saw this show tonight about the books that did not make it into the bible and it tells a story about when jesus was a kid, he killed his next door neighbor by pushing him off the roof...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2008)

[youtube]9YPDXmEsQtQ[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

is that black jesus and the jesettes?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol that was awesome


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

If enough people believe in Me than We the people can take the power back! 

This is My goal! I am out bring the gov'ts of the world to an END! 

I am Your King! I currently live in *New* Bedford, *New England! *

All this trouble from just Me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*you are absolutely insane..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2008)

[youtube]A3CzptgIvcU[/youtube]


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are absolutely insane..*


My X fiances initials were going to be OMG too if Me and Her got married! We were going to be two Ohh My Gods! 

I am here to help repopulate the planet because We will have so much room once We start living in underground cities! We have been living like "flat" people. I know the ways to increase Our dimensions!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimension

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtO2CM3OLCI

Christ is a peaceful rebel! I don't like the gov't! Look at how they treat the Africans. I bet they have a cure for AIDS too. A eugenics Dr *made* AIDS in the first place! It didn't come from monkeys!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 20, 2008)

fdd..i just split my side laughing


----------



## airman (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha... Those people definitely know how to express their faith.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

hahaha....I wanna do some x now


----------



## Red Bull (Dec 20, 2008)

what next are you going to make everyone who follows you "believe" that every thing is ok, and we can take a gun shoot are self and you will bring us back to life. QUIT PREACHING HERESY. the thing is i never seen you coming in the clouds of glory to take vengance upon those that know not god or obey not the gospel of our lord jesus christ. WHAT WE HAVE HERE FOLKS IS ANOTHER "JIM JONES" no poison for me please. you are a freak to society. seek god for the real truth and let the real creator of this world to set you free from yourself.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]A3CzptgIvcU[/youtube]


HAHA people are mad! 

I don't understand some people! Life is so easy! Just be good and God will provide! There are so many sneaky people that I have to live with!


----------



## wackymack (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> HAHA people are mad!
> 
> I don't understand some people! Life is so easy! Just be good and God will provide! There are so many sneaky people that I have to live with!


 
now that is a good line plus rep

speak of the golden rule makes me happy

im going to be nice for the next four years,that is my goal bc somany ppl have helped me and hurt me.

love thy enemy as if they were your friend.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Red Bull said:


> what next are you going to make everyone who follows you "believe" that every thing is ok, and we can take a gun shoot are self and you will bring us back to life. QUIT PREACHING HERESY. the thing is i never seen you coming in the clouds of glory to take vengance upon those that know not god or obey not the gospel of our lord jesus christ. WHAT WE HAVE HERE FOLKS IS ANOTHER "JIM JONES" no poison for me please. you are a freak to society. seek god for the real truth and let the real creator of this world to set you free from yourself.


Maybe You should read the Bible!

This is Revelations! I am Your God! I came to save the day! Who else would? 

Christ would, when no one else would! Thats what kind of person I am. I'm a very open minded Christian that will put My life on the line so We can all have better lives! I speak the truth!


----------



## Red Bull (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Maybe You should read the Bible!
> 
> This is Revelations! I am Your God! I came to save the day! Who else would?
> 
> Christ would, when no one else would! Thats what kind of person I am. I'm a very open minded Christian!


 what part,where at,and for what reason false prophet???


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Red Bull said:


> what part,where at,and for what reason false prophet???


Whats false about Me? 

I am here for salvation! Its harvest time! 

HAHA

You will worship Me! I'm Your new living God!


----------



## Red Bull (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Whats false about Me?
> 
> I am here for salvation! Its harvest time!
> 
> ...


 first of all i'll never worship you. as jesus said my sheep hear my voice and a stranger they will not follow. i'm not saying that god could not use you to do his work here on earth. BUT I AM SAYING WITH ALL PREDJUDICE THAT YOU ARE NOT CHRIST. jesus said the next time we see him we will see him for who he is.when he comes back it will not be the same manner he left (allowing mankind to say what and make religion what they want it to be,but when he comes every creature of creation will know at that same very moment of his return,not as you pronounce that is who you are,because this world would have known it world wide at the same time. so if you want to be his (the real christ's) disciple you must first deny yourself pickup your cross and follow after him, then maybe just maybe you might get a glimpse of who and what god is.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 20, 2008)

You ofcourse have to see zeitgeist if not already mentioned.

Jesus, i need to ask you, can i tell the president that weed is GOOD?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> You ofcourse have to see zeitgeist if not already mentioned.
> 
> Jesus, i need to ask you, can i tell the president that weed is GOOD?


You can tell him whatever You want!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEI4Y4jpe94

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwWYfwuTeaw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNsEBPB-Z8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC-yHnqttAU&feature=related

8 )


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 20, 2008)

Am I the choosen one?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

Nvr2Stond said:


> Your talkin a bit too deep for me brother, jesus is a lie. You are strung on the system man.



this guy


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Am I the choosen one?


If You believe in Me, He will choose You too! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfp3KC-QEDo


----------



## Keenly (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> If You believe in Me, He will choose You too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfp3KC-QEDo


i would never die for you


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 20, 2008)

How about you go to the media and announce your presence. Then we can watch you on TV when we want to, rather than be assailed in dozens of identical fucking threads!!!!!!!!





We Love 1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4CRkpBGQzU
> 
> I didn't name Myself! Or did I? Christ doesn't lie!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keenly (Dec 20, 2008)

its too bad our society eliminated natural selection among humans we wouldnt have idiots like this


----------



## DontMakeMeComeDownThere (Dec 20, 2008)

*OK Lord, maybe you should stop ranting and get your ass in gear! In case you haven't noticed, you've dropped the ball a long time ago. You have a shit load of work to do! Maybe you can start off by putting a stop to all of the children in the world who are being molested as I type this. Your our Father right? I know you've been away for quite awhile, but things have changed dramatically! In todays society, when a Father neglects his children the way you have, there's a good chance that every single one of them will be taken from you and placed in foster homes. Neglect on this scale...You may even be looking at jail time. Don't ya think that maybe you should stop smoking the weed and wasting time on the world wide web, and get a freakin move on? Some king you turned out to be! *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I think someone dropped some tabs in the revival punch. 

OMG that was tooooooo funny.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 20, 2008)

I propose a boycott on all religious nuts on rollitup.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

Well this guy doesn't have his information correct anyway. Some of us lived through religious indoctrination as children and can still remember some of those lessons.

God is not a farmer. God is the invisible guy in the sky, invisible guys in the sky don't clear land, plow, plant and harvest. 

A true messiah would not go around spouting "I'm the messiah" I think he'd be a lot more subtle abut it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2008)

personal attacks and direct insults are NOT allowed at RIU. thank you.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

DontMakeMeComeDownThere said:


> *OK Lord, maybe you should stop ranting and get your ass in gear! In case you haven't noticed, you've dropped the ball a long time ago. You have a shit load of work to do! Maybe you can start off by putting a stop to all of the children in the world who are being molested as I type this. Your our Father right? I know you've been away for quite awhile, but things have changed dramatically! In todays society, when a Father neglects his children the way you have, there's a good chance that every single one of them will be taken from you and placed in foster homes. Neglect on this scale...You may even be looking at jail time. Don't ya think that maybe you should stop smoking the weed and wasting time on the world wide web, and get a freakin move on? Some king you turned out to be! *


HAHA

I need some direction and some help from My children! (I just found out that I'm God ~4 months ago! I just stated to read the Bible ~4 months ago and then I realized I am Jesus Christ and *this is Reveleations*! This is My second coming! ) 

Whos going to spread the Word that I am here with You? If You believe in Me than You should be telling everyone You know about "the good news"!

Time to evolve. I'm going to show You how its done 

Everyone will get smarter! Healthy food and education is imperative!

I want to go somewhere warm. Maybe California 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22EcVsNngPg


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> yep..we need a miracle We Love
> what you plan on doing?
> and card tricks dont count


 
I started the mess! I have solutions! Information is easy enough to share over the internet. I will teach! 

This is for the world to see that I am good, and will be Your wise King! Life will be of abundance! I am Your Farmer! I will get this planet into shape and everyone will love Me! 

I like to keep My Word!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I started the mess! I have solutions!
> 
> This is for the world to see that I am good, and will be Your wise King! Life will be of abundance! I am Your Farmer! I will get this planet into shape and everyone will love Me!
> 
> I like to keep My Word!



can i have a pony for christmas?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well this guy doesn't have his information correct anyway. Some of us lived through religious indoctrination as children and can still remember some of those lessons.
> 
> God is not a farmer. God is the invisible guy in the sky, invisible guys in the sky don't clear land, plow, plant and harvest.
> 
> A true messiah would not go around spouting "I'm the messiah" I think he'd be a lot more subtle abut it.


You will worship Me because I am Your Savior. 

This is going to be FUN! I'm telling You, Gods with You! Why wouldn't things get better? Just My name alone will move mountains! Jesus doesn't like to lie! We told You We would come back for You!

Who am I?

O.M.G. at Your service!  Thats right! We will on be on the same page, fighting for the same unified goals! You will work for Me and things will be good! 

FYI


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> can i have a pony for christmas?


HAHA... I wonder if We will be able to heal people? Jesus didn't start His ministry until ~30. I figured Myself out because the times were calling for it. I see how the world is and it upsets Me. The world needs a Savior, and I just turned out to be Him! 

Tell Obama "We need change". Lets get rid of the corrupt politicians and put Your God in control! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKHdEZSK9VU We see how these people work! Time to change! 

The banks will be reformed to My specificaitions because I am the King of the Jews! I told You I'd be laughing!  

God is a little cocky!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you seen a therapist about this ?


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

We- please get the fuck off riu and never come back. Everyone hates you!!!


----------



## h8popo (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this what you do for a living?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm giving infractions for insults now. carry-on.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> but anyway how do you feel about religion in today's world?


It seems that too many people lost the true meaning of Christ!

For Christs sake, everyone should know the truth and rejoice, for this is Revelations!



fdd2blk said:


> i'm giving infractions for insults now. carry-on.


It goes to show all that Jesus had to put up with!

Imagine getting lashed for just admitting the truth! Have I lied? Some people hate the Truth, it seems! 

Thank God Jesus died for My sins and the haters can't touch Me because I'm all over the world now on the internet! 







hom36rown said:


> We- please get the fuck off riu and never come back. Everyone hates you!!!


What do you hate about Me?

:-/


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

you say absolutely nothing of substance, and have nothing to offer but a bunch of youtube links and ridiculous crap about living underground...get off youtube and go read a book


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you say absolutely nothing of substance, and have nothing to offer but a bunch of youtube links and ridiculous crap about living underground...get off youtube and go read a book


so you are willing to get banned over this? wow.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen this guy on three marijuana forums so far today.....

Each one sayin this same jesus shit.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> I've seen this guy on three marijuana forums so far today.....
> 
> Each one sayin this same jesus shit.


It will be known that Jesus is King!

Rejoice for I am good, and life will be abundant with everything good!

Did You think Jesus Christ would llie? Maybe You should read The Bible and learn Gods promises. 


*The Answered Prayer*

Most assuredly, I say to you, he who believes in Me, the works that I do he will do also; and greater works than these he will do, because I go to My Father!

And whatever you ask in My name, that I will do, that the Father may be florified in the Son.

If you ask anything in My name, I will do it.

*Jesus Promises Another Helper*

If you love Me, keep My commandments.

And I will pray the Father, and He will give you another Helper, that He may abide with you forever- "the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees Him nor knows Him; but you know Him, for He dwells with you and will be in you.

I will not leave you prphans; I will come to you!

*Indwelling of the Father and the Son*

A little while longer and the world will see Me no more, but you will see Me. Because I live, you will live also.

At that day you will know that I am in My Father, and you in Me, and I in you. 

He who has My commandments and keeps them, it is he who loves Me. And he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and manifest Myself into him.

A Savior is born every ~2150 years! It is Amen, the Son of the world! Do Your research.


----------



## ronbud1963 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow.this person sounds like hes bi-pola and doesn't know it,trust me when you are bi-pola you can believe some messed up stuff.Its my prayer that he of she will get some help.By the way what is this about?
Quote:
Originally Posted by *hom36rown*  
_you say absolutely nothing of substance, and have nothing to offer but a bunch of youtube links and ridiculous crap about living underground...get off youtube and go read a book_

so you are willing to get banned over this? wow.
__________________
Banned?for what?I dont understand.God bless and Stay Safe!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I never saw how praying at the sky helps anyone. I'm more of the "get off your ass and help yourself" religion. Praying at the sky is foolish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2008)

ronbud1963 said:


> Wow.this person sounds like hes bi-pola and doesn't know it,trust me when you are bi-pola you can believe some messed up stuff.Its my prayer that he of she will get some help.By the way what is this about?
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hom36rown*
> _you say absolutely nothing of substance, and have nothing to offer but a bunch of youtube links and ridiculous crap about living underground...get off youtube and go read a book_
> ...






i asked that the insults and personal attacks stop. dude came in and made some personal attacks anyways. i gave him an infraction. he came back and continued. i was just asking him if calling this guy names was worth getting banned over.

no one is forcing anyone to click this thread. the title clearly states the content.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

yep fdd makes a very good point no one is forcing us to click on this we do it ourselfs wich is our choice and ok in my opionion but i wish it would stay here in this thread instead of every other thing i click on reading about his beleifs and him being the new savior of the world. power to you brother if you think you can save this corrupt world we live in get to work and quit preaching over the computer.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I never understood why people can't debate without personal attacks and name calling. It's not that difficult to make a point without insulting someone else.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2008)

frustration,ignorance breeds intolerance mr. moffit some people don't know any other way to express themselves


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

ronbud1963 said:


> Wow.this person sounds like hes bi-pola and doesn't know it,trust me when you are bi-pola you can believe some messed up stuff.


All I'm looking for is people to refute My seemingly logical conclusions! 

I would like for people to* prove Me wrong* besides saying "Your bipolar with grand thoughts". I've already been told that, thank You! (The Lion and the Lamb, I guess that could be "deemed" "bipolar".)

I'm looking for people that have enough sense to put the pieces together with Me! 

I'm going to change the world, because this is going to be My heaven. I'm sick of all the lies, and EVERYONE else should be too. 

I have faith in the Word of God! Do You?

I am here to tell the world that I am Jesus incarnate! 

You will worship Jesus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMYmqBJyZw4

You need to recive it! 



misshestermoffitt said:


> Praying at the sky is foolish.


 
To each His own. I'm just trying to shed some Light/Truth!



pitbudz87 said:


> power to you brother if you think you can save this corrupt world we live in get to work and quit preaching over the computer.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHTU2i8RhH8

We are awakening!

We get to write Our history now. Not the corrupt gov'ts of the world! 



misshestermoffitt said:


> I never understood why people can't debate without personal attacks and name calling. It's not that difficult to make a point without insulting someone else.


Some people are just rogue! I blame society and bad parents! 

Its should be easier to be nice than mean. When Your mean, Your only putting poison into Your brain. Literally!

"You must be the change You wish to see in the world!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8Tip90uls&feature=related

"I will come back to You"

I've already changed You with My words and links. You are now a new creature in Christ! You will not forget! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8UGWOf9rbg&feature=related

God comes down every ~2150 years to set the records straight! Now We have the internet for everyone to see! 

What do You think would be on the mind of Christ besides saving the world? (Whats a better way of broadcasting Myself to the world than via the internet?) These are My intentions!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Miss moffit, that's right, girls grow too, and I love to smoke, it's not just a boys club anymore.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'm a Miss moffit, that's right, girls grow too, and I love to smoke, it's not just a boys club anymore.....


 no offence meant i was referring to the movie silence of the lambs (mister=misshester) Ive learned a great deal from our highly knowledgeable woman here in riu you have my complete respect


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> All I'm looking for is people to refute My seemingly logical conclusions!
> 
> I would like for people to* prove Me wrong* besides saying "Your bipolar with grand thoughts". I've already been told that, thank You! (The Lion and the Lamb, I guess that could be "deemed" "bipolar".)
> 
> ...


 my understanding of the bible wich isnt too great but i am sure well at least i think that god cast satan out of heven where he dwells on earth wich is his god gave it to him that is why we deal with temptaions they come from the devil jesus died for our sins so we would accept him and ask for forgiveness and god allows the devil to tempt us he. jesus allowed the devil to tempt him he did not fall prey though it is a choice we make but this earth is never going to be heaven i do beleive we can change the world to become a world of love and peace but it will take time for we are nowhere near that point now. but my heaven is with the lord in my afterlife this body i have now is his and he gasve it to me with the ability to choose right from wrong and spread his good word. but thats my 2 cents im not trying to preach or convert anyone that is just my understanding of it and how i beleive it really is


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

If Jesus died so our sins would be automatically forgiven, then why do we have to be good at all? Aren't our sins already paid for?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

so what is everyone smokin on?? I just picked up some "gods gift"... its tasty..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I have nothing, well actually I have 2 hits of some good weed that I can't smoke until the person I have to share it with gets home. 

I have a christmas bud stashed back and hopefully my stash is on it's way here, sigh.......


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 23, 2008)

I always though that Christ was a state of mind and Jesus was a name.
Have you ever noticed that in French- Je suis Christ = I am Christ.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

i hear ya..I cant wait until my plants are done curing..Im smoking on all sorts right now. 

My toes are freezing!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

put something on your feet, don't you have any slippers?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

no...it vegas and I poorly prepare for winter..


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> my understanding of the bible wich isnt too great but i am sure well at least i think that god cast satan out of heven where he dwells on earth wich is his god gave it to him that is why we deal with temptaions they come from the devil jesus died for our sins so we would accept him and ask for forgiveness and god allows the devil to tempt us he. jesus allowed the devil to tempt him he did not fall prey though it is a choice we make but this earth is never going to be heaven i do beleive we can change the world to become a world of love and peace but it will take time for we are nowhere near that point now. but my heaven is with the lord in my afterlife this body i have now is his and he gasve it to me with the ability to choose right from wrong and spread his good word. but thats my 2 cents im not trying to preach or convert anyone that is just my understanding of it and how i beleive it really is


Right on!

I have a lot to learn too. I just picked up the Bible after I figured out what My name means, and My attitiude towards the world (I'm a peaceful rebel). I just started reading The Bible ~ 3 months ago. I have been a Christian since a kid, but I just never went to church or studied The Bible, I just feared God and obeyed His commandments. I've always been "different" because I'm not of this world! I've always seen the unneeded drama that lots of people spew forth. I don't understand why there is so much hatred in this world. 

BTW, I used to have a white pitbull, and his name was buddy! 

Awsome dogs! He was a great squirrel hunter! Good times.



misshestermoffitt said:


> If Jesus died so our sins would be automatically forgiven, then why do we have to be good at all? Aren't our sins already paid for?


You *ar*e forgiven.

I have paid the new price (for the new age) to God. I have/will carry the burdens of Truth until they become universial! 

But NOW You have reason to believe in Jesus, God and Me, and You *now* know right from wrong. God watches every move You make and He will repay everyone according to His deeds. 

Why do you think a revolution (REVELATIONS) is taking place? Its because the evils of this world will reap what they have sown. The believers will take over the world, because the Truth of Christs words are more powerful than the devils lies. 

Do You believe in Your gov't or in Christ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I have slippers with a soft sheep skin type lining and memory foam in them. They have hard bottoms too, so I don't have to put shoes on to chase my damn cat when he escapes. They're comfy and I love them, my toes are nice and toasty.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

ooo those sound rad!!! I got some old pantufla's, but they dont really cut it


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you armegeddon is not an action but a place? Arme Gedo or something like that? 

Did you know when the bible was translated they used "high speech"? The literal translation from high speech to everyday speech for the word heaven is sky? 

I think there are many dissappointments awaiting you on the road ahead.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

Im gonna go pick up some capriotti's Im hungry..they are the best sandwiches in the world!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a big pot of chili on the stove, it smells so good, it's making my stomache go insane.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmmmm....you remind me of David Koresh bro...lol....scarey.....if your the new Jesus.....heal the sick...especially the children....I never will understand why Jesus or god would damn innocent children with horrid sicknesses like cancer, ect...ect... so study that bible man and get to work....either that or go see a counsler....


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> hmmmmm....you remind me of David Koresh bro...lol....scarey.....if your the new Jesus.....heal the sick...especially the children....I never will understand why Jesus or god would damn innocent children with horrid sicknesses like cancer, ect...ect... so study that bible man and get to work...*.*either that or go see a counsler...*.*


HAHA, I'm trying!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhT9282-Tw

Jesus used oils to help heal.

Jesus didn't start His ministy until He was ~30.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDx5C_6Rf24

Fluoride apparently causes cancer, and it lowers peoples IQs. Go figure! 

And We pay these people handsomely (imagine all the tax dollars that go to the Fed and IRS) to poison Our water for Our kids?

Why do You think everyone is on medication? Its because of the poisons that they feed Us! 

Natural remedies should be looked into more. God gave Us plants to use to heal.

And We can't grow Herb for Our own for medicional purposes, while they poison Our waters?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT1rodfjrnk

For some reason I don't have audio right now, so I don't know what they said in the above link. But I'll tell You about *the hormones that milking cows are force fed*, that cause all sorts of problems for the cows which contaminates the milk! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xcf84CFEKQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9qC6AlkkNc&feature=related

They spray Us with stuff! I don't know what they spray, yet, but I'm sure its no good! 

I've watch them make clouds.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If Jesus died so our sins would be automatically forgiven, then why do we have to be good at all? Aren't our sins already paid for?


 you have to ask for forgiviness that is my beleif he gave us the choice to fellowship with him he loves us all the same but u have to ask for the forgiveness come to him and ask for it. this is just my beleif and i hope you dont think that i am trying to convert you or anything just simply having a conversation about this and thank you for engaging me in a good conversation


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 23, 2008)

Jesus Is GOd

God is We and we are I...I am the new christ(we love was demoted), hallowed be thy name and may the force be with you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRd9PGmAQUE

and god said unto thee may the eteranl fire of light be there for your afternoon joint....and it was good...and he smooked it...and was content...hallelujah amen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwzx0nbccNU

and the reindeer and unicorns descended upon the land of milk and honey, to live in eternity with me, the glorious savior. your lord, jesus harrold christ...vini vidi vici amen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwzx0nbccNU

jesus prefered hackey sack over soccer because he said soccer balls hurt his feet, and thats how bob marley died, Amen hallelujah...may the lord jesus christ, the father the step sone and the holey spirit.......vini vidi vici amen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWOPcQCz6Ss

If you take the third letter of my names, and the 4th and 5th letters from my first name, and mix them all around, it spells jesus...this is proof! halleujah amen vini vidi vici
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAKaJE4gjYg

jesus was short, but now I have grown, this means the apocolypse is coming. We must all retreat to the safety of the sewers, and power our citys of excrement. All will be required to defacate 4 times a day, god commands it. Hallelujah amen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxp3zqIqO68


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Jesus Is GOd
> 
> God is We and we are I...I am the new christ(we love was demoted), hallowed be thy name and may the force be with you


We are One- Me, the Father and all that believe in Us! But You are now annointed, and know the Father is real for I am a Prophet! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prophet

Now, everyone that reads this thread will know the difference between good and evil. You now are more evolved as You have a mind similar to Christs. 

Everyone is connected closly because We all live on the same planet. Anything anyone ever does changes history forever, because that happened in the past! Thus the change in history.

If We can all get over Our petty differences, the world will grow with goodness. So I tell everyone 'what kind of history do You want? Because Your past history is made in the present- which is a gift from God.'

So do good deeds because God is watching! I would not tell You this unless I was positive. For, I surely saw Him in the clouds(I have a witness too), His face was lit up by the setting Sun, He was carrying a sickle that sweept across His chest. 

*Harvest time!* 

I am the NWO! 

"United We stand, divided We fall."

This is what We have been living for!


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry, youre not jesus anymore...I am(god told me). And theres only room enough for one jesus on this forum, sorry.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> sorry, youre not jesus anymore...I am(god told me). And theres only room enough for one jesus on this forum, sorry.


hahaha...yeah god told me I get to be jesus next week..we're on a rotation!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

smokey you crack me up man


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

its the weed I swear!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha thats great man


----------



## wackymack (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> its the weed I swear!!


 
the weed fucks with your mind,and makes u see shit that u would never see before. it brings out the hidden truths and allows for your brain to see a new way of light. the bud opens your eyes

puff yo shit till u


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...yeah god told me I get to be jesus next week..we're on a rotation!


i want my week to be during spring break! imagine how much ass jesus gets on spring break with that wine into water shit! I call dibbs!


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 23, 2008)

[youtube]xU55CEDkNSU[/youtube]


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> sorry, youre not jesus anymore...I am(god told me). And theres only room enough for one jesus on this forum, sorry.


Ok, thanks for the info. 



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha...yeah god told me I get to be jesus next week..we're on a rotation!


Alright! 

We are all spirits living in a material world. Gods spirits, His Angels. 

People just don't know because they have been brainwashed into sheeple. 

We, the people, are Gods children. 



wackymack said:


> the weed fucks with your mind,and makes u see shit that u would never see before. it brings out the hidden truths and allows for your brain to see a new way of light. the bud opens your eyes
> 
> puff yo shit till u


Word! 

It opens My eyes of understanding. 

We Love Herb! 



SlikWiLL13 said:


> i want my week to be during spring break! imagine how much ass jesus gets on spring break with that wine into water shit! I call dibbs!




You call dibbs on what? Me? 

I am single BTW.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 23, 2008)

Well since I'm the anti-christ, I need to get with you rotating Jesus' to plan our ultimate cage match. I guess we'll plan when Slik is Jesus, he lives the closest to me.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

slik's gonna be the "party at spring break jesus" he wont be able to make the cage match


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

wheres Buddy Jesus...hes got a journal here if you havent seen him. he NEEDS to see this.

i think i might rep we love 1 just because he has entertained me so.


----------



## heftamga (Dec 24, 2008)

i just read this whole thread and i almost died of LOL Jesus Christ Superstar and the techno people were awesome.
at first i had this dude messiah on ignore list but now i subscribed to this threat. 
hey We Love 1 i have a wish, make the whole world stonedkiss-ass and i'll +rep ya for life


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm with heftamga i'll read all you have to say welove1 but i will not drink the cool aid ,jj


----------

